

[PATCH] raid0: data corruption when using trim - mhw
http://www.spinics.net/lists/raid/msg49440.html

======
mhw
This is by way of follow-up to the post last month
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723066))
from the Algolia blog about data loss on some SSDs (notably Samsung).

The original Algolia article has since been updated to document the work that
Samsung has done to identify and rectify the issue that was originally
attributed to their SSD firmware. The root cause now appears to be a Linux
kernel issue that only appeared with very heavy discard loads, and from my
reading of the patch discussion it also would only apply when LVM-based RAID
was in use over the SSDs too. The linked article is the resulting patch
submission from a Samsung Linux kernel developer.

There's still the kernel blacklist of devices that don't handle queued-TRIM,
but that's unrelated to this issue.

[I have no relationship with any of the parties involved - I was just looking
to buy a new SSD yesterday and thought I'd take another look at the issues to
see which brands were considered 'safe'.]

